# First Competition!



## flareside92 (Aug 15, 2011)

August 27th, 2011. The 4th annual Hog Wild BBQ competition in Emmetsburg Iowa.

This will be my first competition ever and I hope I didn't jump the gun but definitely looking forward to it.

Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.

I took rattle cans and at least put a coat of paint on the ugly thing. (will add pic of painted version later)

I am going to have someone around to do absolutely nothing but documentation

Received the packet in the mail on Friday and will be setting up not far from the turn in tent.

Chicken, Ribs and pulled pork.

Will DEFINITELY take plenty of pics and have all kinds of Qview.








.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck, You'll love it.

After my first comp I was hooked!


----------



## michael ark (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## fpnmf (Aug 15, 2011)

Have a great time!!

  Craig


----------

